# Quick Engine Detail!



## AndyD (Dec 28, 2005)

Cleaned the engine using a mix of APC and Meguiars Gold Class Shampoo, agitated with brushes then left to soak for 5 mins!









Dried of with old microfibre









Then Dressed with AG Rubber and Vynl Care


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

Looks very nice :thumb:


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

looks tidy!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Good job there - looks much better :thumb: 

These modern engine bays look a doddle to do though with all their big plastic covers and such. All us DW members with 80s or early 90s cars with all the 'guts' of the engine on display have a much harder job :lol:


----------



## nadeem786 (Mar 4, 2008)

What APC was used?


----------



## Daz81 (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks well :thumb:


----------



## Lion (Sep 4, 2006)

Nice bit of plastic there


----------



## bearkat (Mar 26, 2008)

Does look the bee*s knees ,i would like to see my motor look like it ,but the 190e has an open engine bay and you can only do so much.nice though.
bearkat


----------



## v8sam (May 1, 2006)

Job well done :thumb:


----------

